# Shoalwater 23 Cat



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

Anyone running a 200 2.6L E-TEC on a Shoalwater 23 Cat? IF so, what kind of performance numbers are you seeing from it?

Also, What kind of numbers do you see from a 23 Cat with other motors?


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

pm capt henry he has one with a 200 h.o. i think he said it was running low 50's when he first got it


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

Thanks DD!


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

im running the 300hpdi and have seen 58mph with a rev4 prop going to try a bravo1 should see more speed


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm running a 300 ETEC, 24 pitch Rev 4. 62 mph at 5800 rpm's. Still not quite all the way through the 14 hour break in, so the motor's still a little tight. Gene, with Shoalwater, is running basically the same set up. After the break-in, he's been hitting the mid to upper 60's. Guess we'll see in a few more hours of run time.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*New*

My new 23 cat will be featured at the boatshow, I can't wait I am counting down the days. It will have a black hull, the sit down bucket seats, raised platform with chopped down console, 60 Gal Fuel tank, power pole, Minn Kota rip tide 101, burn bar, and the 300 Etec. tcjay2, what is your configuration regarding center console, raised, not raised etc? Any advice or additional thoughts?

Also have you been satisfied with the shallow water performance and performance in rough water?


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here are some pics of my 23 cat

http://s731.photobucket.com/albums/ww320/crodg22/Boat/


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Crodg22*

That is one nice looking boat! Our configuration is very similar, my console is chopped down with lowered seating, will have a burn bar, and oh yeah, Etec vs. Yammy, both 300's though. If your comfortable with it, would love to hear some perfomance #'s.

I miss having a boat severely. I did love my 25' RFL, it brought me to some amazing places. Man, Jan 17th can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

Very nice Crodg223!!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

RedAg said:


> That is one nice looking boat! Our configuration is very similar, my console is chopped down with lowered seating, will have a burn bar, and oh yeah, Etec vs. Yammy, both 300's though. If your comfortable with it, would love to hear some perfomance #'s.
> 
> I miss having a boat severely. I did love my 25' RFL, it brought me to some amazing places. Man, Jan 17th can't get here fast enough.


Will you be able to drive comfortably while standing with the lowered console?


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

fishnlab said:


> Will you be able to drive comfortably while standing with the lowered console?


I think it will take a little getting used to, but you do not have to bend over to reach the wheel while standing. I want to say they chop off 9", which is the first section of the center console if you look at Crodg's photos. They lower the seats where your feet are on flat ground vs. the aluminum U bars on the raised seats.


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

RedAg said:


> My new 23 cat will be featured at the boatshow, I can't wait I am counting down the days. It will have a black hull, the sit down bucket seats, raised platform with chopped down console, 60 Gal Fuel tank, power pole, Minn Kota rip tide 101, burn bar, and the 300 Etec. tcjay2, what is your configuration regarding center console, raised, not raised etc? Any advice or additional thoughts?
> 
> Also have you been satisfied with the shallow water performance and performance in rough water?


My set-up is very similar to Gene's. Chopped down console (glassed in), bucket seats, 60 gal tank, power pole, and the 300 ETEC. No raised console, and it does have a burn bar. I also did not add a trolling motor. I did not plum the front live well, so I moved both batteries up front to the area below the seat. This took some weight from the rear of the boat. (80 lbs??)

Still only have 10-12 hrs on the boat, but I am very happy with it so far. I'm used to fishing extremely shallow (previous boat was a 15' JohnSport), and I'm very happy with the shallow water performance. I can still cruise around on plane around 2000RPMs and not plow through the mud. The rough water performance is even more impressive for a non-V hulled boat. Actually, the faster you go, the smoother the ride seems to be. It sorts of walks on top of the chop. I'm looking forward to the full performance of the motor, once it's through the break-in. I'll look for yours at the boat show.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

tcjay2 said:


> My set-up is very similar to Gene's. Chopped down console (glassed in), bucket seats, 60 gal tank, power pole, and the 300 ETEC. No raised console, and it does have a burn bar. I also did not add a trolling motor. I did not plum the front live well, so I moved both batteries up front to the area below the seat. This took some weight from the rear of the boat. (80 lbs??)
> 
> Still only have 10-12 hrs on the boat, but I am very happy with it so far. I'm used to fishing extremely shallow (previous boat was a 15' JohnSport), and I'm very happy with the shallow water performance. I can still cruise around on plane around 2000RPMs and not plow through the mud. The rough water performance is even more impressive for a non-V hulled boat. Actually, the faster you go, the smoother the ride seems to be. It sorts of walks on top of the chop. I'm looking forward to the full performance of the motor, once it's through the break-in. I'll look for yours at the boat show.


That is a NICE boat. Do you have any issues driving while standing up, meaning do you have to slouch down? Regarding shallow water what does it take to float? 6 - 7 inches?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i love my cat 23 the max speed was 54.5 with the rev 4 21 pitch, i am now using a prop from cross roads prop service, Jack foreman, and i can hit 51.4 but the overall performance and wear is much better than the rev 4,
i can pop the boat up in the lagoonwith six of us on board,,with 14-16 inches of water




this is a video of the cat going between lighthouse cove and fish pond, for any other boat to do this it would have to be an airboat

henry


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks. I'm about 5'09", so I have no issues with slouching while standing. I usually raise the hinged section of the bucket seat and use it like a leaning post. It's a little lower, but still comfortable. With two guys standing on the front bow, it drafts about 6"-7". If it floats, it'll get up. Not bad for a 23' boat?


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

capt henry said:


> i love my cat 23 the max speed was 54.5 with the rev 4 21 pitch, i am now using a prop from cross roads prop service, Jack foreman, and i can hit 51.4 but the overall performance and wear is much better than the rev 4,
> i can pop the boat up in the lagoon, with 14-16 inches of water
> 
> 
> ...


Great Video. What motor are you running?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

RedAg said:


> Great Video. What motor are you running?


e-tec 200ho


----------



## southtxhunter (Feb 1, 2005)

Impressive capt.henry. Great performance for sure, I couldn't follow you in my boat.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*I know of a Boat!!*



capt henry said:


> i love my cat 23 the max speed was 54.5 with the rev 4 21 pitch, i am now using a prop from cross roads prop service, Jack foreman, and i can hit 51.4 but the overall performance and wear is much better than the rev 4,
> i can pop the boat up in the lagoonwith six of us on board,,with 14-16 inches of water
> 
> 
> ...


I have 1 with a honda on back that will do that!!!!! I don't need no stinking Air Boat!!!
:walkingsm
chuck


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

railbird said:


> I have 1 with a honda on back that will do that!!!!! I don't need no stinking Air Boat!!!
> :walkingsm
> chuck


agreed. my dad has a RFL and ive ran it where pelicans were standing many of times.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Blue Fury said:


> agreed. my dad has a RFL and ive ran it where pelicans were standing many of times.


Knee-deep on a pelican is ok but knee-deep on a seagull is a problem.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

I am just thrilled to hear it will float and run as shallow as my old RFL. like I said before, it took me to places I thought were not possible. Tick Tock, Jan 17th can't get here soon enough.

Chuck (Railbird), I was thinking of getting a tower made similar to yours, maybe a little smaller. Any good leads on who I should talk to, to get one made?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Wading Mark said:


> Knee-deep on a pelican is ok but knee-deep on a seagull is a problem.


Sorry bud no problem for an RFL. Manufacturers don't say their boats run as shallow as an RFL for nothing. The RFL is the benchmark for shallow running boats and knee deep on a seagull is about 2-3 more inches than an RFL requires to run.









Just an example of where an rfl does go when it has to. DHS and I crossed this last spring when the tide dumped out on us while we were fishing. It was 75 yards across. I hit it at 15mph max, and crossed it. No grass of course.

chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*DMR Services*



RedAg said:


> I am just thrilled to hear it will float and run as shallow as my old RFL. like I said before, it took me to places I thought were not possible. Tick Tock, Jan 17th can't get here soon enough.
> 
> Chuck (Railbird), I was thinking of getting a tower made similar to yours, maybe a little smaller. Any good leads on who I should talk to, to get one made?


Talk to Danny Roberts at DMR in Ingleside. He did all the bends in mine an ordered the materials for me. He is truely an artist with aluminum. My tower is taller than you need, but every inch helps for seeing fish. The ablilty to lay the tower down helps keep the aluminum from stress fracturing while you run. I had a platform on the front of my 1st rfl, and it cracked all over the place from the vibration of running the rfl in chop. If it can be built, Danny can build it.

chuck


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Thanks*



railbird said:


> Talk to Danny Roberts at DMR in Ingleside. He did all the bends in mine an ordered the materials for me. He is truely an artist with aluminum. My tower is taller than you need, but every inch helps for seeing fish. The ablilty to lay the tower down helps keep the aluminum from stress fracturing while you run. I had a platform on the front of my 1st rfl, and it cracked all over the place from the vibration of running the rfl in chop. If it can be built, Danny can build it.
> 
> chuck


No doubt on the RFL, I felt like if it was wet, i could get across it.

Thanks for the contact info for the tower. I would think the ability to lay it down while running would be a must, especially for long tourney runs. How tall is your tower, and what would you suggest on the the height? I do agree every inch does help. Not that I am a burner at all, but can you drive when someone is in your tower?

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

RedAg said:


> No doubt on the RFL, I felt like if it was wet, i could get across it.
> 
> Thanks for the contact info for the tower. I would think the ability to lay it down while running would be a must, especially for long tourney runs. How tall is your tower, and what would you suggest on the the height? I do agree every inch does help. Not that I am a burner at all, but can you drive when someone is in your tower?
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


8-11' is enough to see very well. My tower is 13'9" from the floor of the platform to the water. It has been my experience every time you double your height, you quadruple your distance you can see in the water. The higher you get, the less light you require to sight cast. Feel free to contact me anytime you are near corpus, and I would be happy to take you out and give som pointers on what to change.

As to being able to run with it up and people riding up there, we ride up there from time to time on the flat when we are running back to make another drift. I think you shouldn't make a habit of it. The tower is very solid when setup and braced.
chuck


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

railbird said:


> 8-11' is enough to see very well. My tower is 13'9" from the floor of the platform to the water. It has been my experience every time you double your height, you quadruple your distance you can see in the water. The higher you get, the less light you require to sight cast. Feel free to contact me anytime you are near corpus, and I would be happy to take you out and give som pointers on what to change.
> 
> As to being able to run with it up and people riding up there, we ride up there from time to time on the flat when we are running back to make another drift. I think you shouldn't make a habit of it. The tower is very solid when setup and braced.
> chuck


Thanks Chuck, would love to take you up on that some time. I may pick your brain a little more after the boat show. Sounds like I may need to consider more than just height as well. I saw on another thread you had recomended certain rods for lifting fish from atop. I know that knowledge comes with experience. Maybe we can swap a trip together North and South. Although you fared very well up here last year. Congrats! Look forward to another great year.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> Knee-deep on a pelican is ok but knee-deep on a seagull is a problem.


kneee deep on a pelican is <3". I dont know too many boats that can run that.


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

What do you guys run for trolling motors? 80lb 24V or do you run 100lb 36v?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

railbird said:


> Sorry bud no problem for an RFL. Manufacturers don't say their boats run as shallow as an RFL for nothing. The RFL is the benchmark for shallow running boats and knee deep on a seagull is about 2-3 more inches than an RFL requires to run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I had to run my 16ft Majek across water that skinny was when the tide fell out and left me in a back lake...The boat buzzed across it fine but I soiled my huggies!! lol If the shoalwater will cross water that skinny I may be shopping for one next fall!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

RedAg said:


> I am just thrilled to hear it will float and run as shallow as my old RFL. like I said before, it took me to places I thought were not possible.


WHAT!!! 
I don't want to bust anyones bubble but you might check on that again. Thats a pretty bold claim and I've been told different.


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

*Just to let y'all know about a 23 Shoalwater cat*

I have had mine for about 8 months, have fished ten tournaments out of it,and have over 100 hours on the motor witch is a merc! This boat dose it all and their is nothing more to say!! Runs skinny and fast!!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Chuck where is that? I would like to test my Flats Cat in a little of that, it's hasn't stopped YET!!


railbird said:


> Sorry bud no problem for an RFL. Manufacturers don't say their boats run as shallow as an RFL for nothing. The RFL is the benchmark for shallow running boats and knee deep on a seagull is about 2-3 more inches than an RFL requires to run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Really???*

C'mon Capt Henry,
That is a great video that shows real world ability of a boat, but to make the claim that it would take an airboat to duplicate that. That is kind of far fetched. The shoalwater cat is an unbelievable boat and I'm not dedicated to any boat builder, but I've got an RFL that would like to play follow the leader if you think the 23 is the shallowest boat out there.



capt henry said:


> i love my cat 23 the max speed was 54.5 with the rev 4 21 pitch, i am now using a prop from cross roads prop service, Jack foreman, and i can hit 51.4 but the overall performance and wear is much better than the rev 4,
> i can pop the boat up in the lagoonwith six of us on board,,with 14-16 inches of water
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

TexasSpecs said:


> C'mon Capt Henry,
> That is a great video that shows real world ability of a boat, but to make the claim that it would take an airboat to duplicate that. That is kind of far fetched. The shoalwater cat is an unbelievable boat and I'm not dedicated to any boat builder, but I've got an RFL that would like to play follow the leader if you think the 23 is the shallowest boat out there.


come on, it is the time of the year for it


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Now, all ya need to do is find StewTx he's been wanting to do this for years!!!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Trolling Motor Size*



Rudefish said:


> What do you guys run for trolling motors? 80lb 24V or do you run 100lb 36v?


My feeling on trolling motors is it is better to have the extra power and not need it, then needing it and not having it. For me fishing in tournaments, there are days I may use it all day and a 24 volt 80 thrust won't cut it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> WHAT!!!
> I don't want to bust anyones bubble but you might check on that again. Thats a pretty bold claim and I've been told different.


If this boat comes close to running and floating close to my RFL I will be THRILLED. The speed and rough water variables are what pushed me to this boat. From what I see and gather it should be very close regarding the shallow water performance, which is good for me.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*I'm in!!!!!!*



capt henry said:


> come on, it is the time of the year for it


I want to play!!!!!!! I would love to see your boat operate in extreme conditions. All we need to do is set a time and a place, cause I'm off until the 11th of next month. I'll bring my little ole buggy and we can play FTL. I know a spot that is going to have some extreme conditions over the next few weeks and if we have a problem, its slick enough to push it out. No grass of course.

chuck


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

You all let me know when and where this is! I don't want to participate but sure do want to watch!



railbird said:


> I want to play!!!!!!! I would love to see your boat operate in extreme conditions. All we need to do is set a time and a place, cause I'm off until the 11th of next month. I'll bring my little ole buggy and we can play FTL. I know a spot that is going to have some extreme conditions over the next few weeks and if we have a problem, its slick enough to push it out. No grass of course.
> 
> chuck


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

*Haha*

Well I hate to break harts but, I played follow the leader with a illusion and a stigray. That was funny also very fun! Just do the math the Shoalwater cat is way wider!!!!!!! I am not saying the RFL is not a skinny boat but it can't even come close to have the all around performance that the 23 Shoalwater cat !!!!!!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to watch, may even be able to talk my neighbor(Capt Henry) into letting me ride. Im just curious what they can do.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Tankfxr said:


> I want to watch, may even be able to talk my neighbor(Capt Henry) into letting me ride. Im just curious what they can do.


YOU get to film it, j :biggrin:


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been in that same creek--Lighthouse to Fish pond--and have seen a Desperado go through a couple if times. I don't think he would stop in it, but he cruised through without stirring up mud. I guess really the shallowest part is on the Lighthouse Cove side entering it, where Capt Henry ends his video.:bounce: I have also learned something about shallow boats is, it's not always about the boat, the hands on the wheel certainly play a big role.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Shallow running olympics!!!*

Well it sounds like its on. 
Suggested events:

Shallow planing? The boat that can stay on plane the slowest.
Shallow draft of course.
Shallow running Main event. That of course will be settled by a game of FTL.

chuck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

raz1056 said:


> I have been in that same creek--Lighthouse to Fish pond--and have seen a Desperado go through a couple if times. I don't think he would stop in it, but he cruised through without stirring up mud. I guess really the shallowest part is on the Lighthouse Cove side entering it, where Capt Henry ends his video.:bounce: *I have also learned something about shallow boats is, it's not always about the boat, the hands on the wheel certainly play a big role.*


You are exactly right, and if anyone can give the 23cat a fair test capt Henry is the man for the job. My Buggy has a lil ole honda on the back so hole shot is a weakness. After that, All things are equal with most other 21' rfl's.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

the skinniest was on the fish pond side, if you watch the video you can see that it is a very long and more mud than water


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have to admit I have seen Capt Henry shut down in the middle of the creek!!!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

You guys seem to be happy with the ability to run skinny water, however, have you thought about the mud and **** that is being pumped thru your engine's cooling system?

I understand the need to get out of an area when the tide drops. Not sure that I would want to put my motor thru that stuff on a regular basis.

Those 200 and 300 h.p. engines are not cheap.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I'll put my money on the RFL for shallowest running. Some years back I asked TJ from the Bay Flats Lodge to show me what his RFL would do. He had me gritting my teeth and hanging on for dear life. We ran in the back lakes and through some small little drains that were pretty much just grass but he would keep the motor in the little 1 foot wide trough snaking through there while the rest of the hull was on grass and mud and then we would pop out in a small shallow flat that was less than an inch deep and keep going into another little drain. We did this for a good 15 Min. until we got to a lake that was 2 foot deep and full of reds. Motor never even got hot. We did the same thing going back out. I know TJ is a pro but I was more than impressed in the boat. I had no idea a boat could do that and he had 4 guys, wading gear, full of fuel and a live well full of bait.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Overall not Just Shallow*



railbird said:


> Well it sounds like its on.
> Suggested events:
> 
> Shallow planing? The boat that can stay on plane the slowest.
> ...


I think we need to add a couple more events to this:

3) Running accross a wide open Choppy bay
and
4) Open speed in calm water.

The overall performance is what is drawing me to this boat, not just the shallow water performance. Being able to run shallow is extrememly important to me, however if you can't get to where you need to get to in a timely fashion, the shallow water performace is all for not.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The next thing we all have to agree on here is we help the loser of this game push out. lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

RedAg said:


> I think we need to add a couple more events to this:
> 
> 3) Running accross a wide open Choppy bay
> and
> ...


This debate started with cpt henry's video and his comment on needing an air boat to go places he went, not about overall performance. Don't start crawfishing here. I will not argue that the 23 cat is not a **** good all around boat,

My only question here and the only one he needs to prove to me is his 23cat is the shallowest running buggy out there. I will contend that is not the case.

chuck


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Count me in.. Of course my L&B will stick on the first pass, but then I'll have a front row seat!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lets play follow the gator tail.

my dad can beat up your dad.

I float in air. I don't need no stinkin water. 

:an6:


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Chuck, I took his comment to be in the same vain as those that claim their boat will run on wet grass. I believe he was speaking figuratively rather than literally.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> lets play follow the gator tail.
> 
> my dad can beat up your dad.
> 
> ...


I always thought you might just be an air bisquit.


----------



## FISHFOOT (Dec 16, 2009)

Somebody needs to throw a Shallow Sport in the mix.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

railbird said:


> This debate started with cpt henry's video and his comment on needing an air boat to go places he went, not about overall performance. Don't start crawfishing here. I will not argue that the 23 cat is not a **** good all around boat,
> 
> My only question here and the only one he needs to prove to me is his 23cat is the shallowest running buggy out there. I will contend that is not the case.
> 
> chuck


Chuck, I agree with you on the shallow water performance. It will be a see it to believe it with me on the SW 23 cat vs. RFL. In my RFL, I felt like if it was wet, I could run across it. Like I said before I am just STOKED that it will come close which I believe it will.

We need to make this happen, and would love to be a part of it. I don't get my boat until Jan 17th at the end of the baot show, and will need to break her in before joining.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Game On!*



FISHFOOT said:


> Somebody needs to throw a Shallow Sport in the mix.


I say we bring on all comers. Shallow Sport, SCB Stingray, Transport, Ultra Cat, you name it bring it on.

This board has talked about it for years, maybe we need an official event. Lets get Diamond Jenn involved to host it!

Airboats need not apply.:mpd:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Not so fast. lol*



RedAg said:


> I say we bring on all comers. Shallow Sport, SCB Stingray, Transport, Ultra Cat, you name it bring it on.
> 
> This board has talked about it for years, maybe we need an official event. Lets get Diamond Jenn involved to host it!
> 
> *Airboats need not apply*.:mpd:


We might need to include a really powerful one for the losers in this event.

chuck


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

can we use a TRP or single prop?


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Guys, listen i don't have a dog in this fight as i am currently boatless after just selling my extreme, but tcjay is a friend of mine and his 23 cat is a very shallow running boat. I have run tunnel hull boats since the 80's (shoalwater,RFL,shallowsport) and any boat that has a tunnel will run across mud and grass. A RFL with a trp will use the mud to propel the boat if there is not enough water in the tunnel for a short distance. The question is how shallow will a boat run across a large flat with a hard sand bottom. Tcjay's old boat was a john sport 15' highly modified with low water pick-up and we have run across oyster reefs with 5 to 8 inches on top now if that don't make your a** pucker up. Pick a oyster reef and see who's boat will run the shallowist


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

FISHFOOT said:


> Somebody needs to throw a Shallow Sport in the mix.


If we were looking for the wettest the SHOWER SPORT would win hands down...


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Let's throw in my worn out Flats Cat. I'm game, my son likes to push!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

RedAg said:


> I say we bring on all comers. Shallow Sport, SCB Stingray, Transport, Ultra Cat, you name it bring it on.
> 
> This board has talked about it for years, maybe we need an official event. Lets get Diamond Jenn involved to host it!
> 
> Airboats need not apply.:mpd:


FLATS CAT TOO. We need the airboat to pull the stuck boats off.


----------



## FISHFOOT (Dec 16, 2009)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> If we were looking for the wettest the SHOWER SPORT would win hands down...


But we're not.We are talkig shallow running and the SS runs pretty shallow,but i know it don't run as shallow as whatever you have....:headknock.Why can't people be honest? Everybody has the driest,shallowest smoothest boat there is.It's a bunch of B/S to hear it all the time.MY BOAT WILL RUN 200MPH WITH NO PROP,50 PEOPLE AND A 100HP ON CONCRETE!!!!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

FISHFOOT said:


> But we're not.We are talkig shallow running and the SS runs pretty shallow,but i know it don't run as shallow as whatever you have....:headknock.Why can't people be honest? Everybody has the driest,shallowest smoothest boat there is.It's a bunch of B/S to hear it all the time.MY BOAT WILL RUN 200MPH WITH NO PROP,50 PEOPLE AND A 100HP ON CONCRETE!!!!!!


The SS will be a good competitor they do run and get up skinny.. 
I run a Flatscat.. The smoothest, driest, shallowest and slowest.:rotfl:


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

I was just looking for what motors (outboard motor and trolling motor) people powered their 23 Cats with and how they performed. 

Not looking for whose boat floats and runs in mud.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Rudefish said:


> I was just looking for what motors (outboard motor and trolling motor) people powered their 23 Cats with and how they performed.
> 
> Not looking for whose boat floats and runs in mud.


i have the e-tec 200 HO

i need more popcorn and beer!!!!!!!!!!!hwell::rybka:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

You guys plan it and I will bring my 16ft Majek skiff you 75hp etec, bobs jp, tower, shaw wing....lets do this!!!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I was walking by the computer and thought i heard someone say BEER! Please tell me I'm not hearing things..


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

railbird said:


> I was walking by the computer and thought i heard someone say BEER! Please tell me I'm not hearing things..


yep i did

LOL:mpd:


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

I might even enter


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

redfishandy said:


> I might even enter


That NW may leave us high and dry..lol Those things are no joke!!!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

what might be a better idea is just to come down here and take a test run with me before anyone's boat gets tore up or someone getting hurt


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

Henry, I might take you up on that. Just so I can see how much more I like my RFL and to get a free ride. While I'm down there you can show me where the trout are bitin'.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

TexasSpecs said:


> Henry, I might take you up on that. Just so I can see how much more I like my RFL and to get a free ride. While I'm down there you can show me where the trout are bitin'.


sounds good to me


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Capt Henry, does the ride include you showing me some of your redfish holes??:doowapsta


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

raz1056 said:


> Capt Henry, does the ride include you showing me some of your redfish holes??:doowapsta


y'all not asking for much:bounce:


----------



## muddy water (Jan 23, 2008)

A friend of mine has a Shoalwater 23' and my thoughts are if you can't get the motor above the bottom of the boat then how shallow will it run? I can get my motor on my little john sport about a inch from being above the bottom of the boat and it will run at that height. On my friends boat the motor would hang down below the bottom of the boat a lot with the motor all the way up and tilted out. His boat does float really shallow but I don't see how it can run as shallow as a tunnel hull that is putting water higher for the motor to run with. Also his boat gets hot with it at that height and it needs a good low water pick up. It seems that it will run pretty shallow but when I look back there is always a mud trail behind us. I seldom notice a mud trail with my john sport when the motor is sitting in the tunnel. I'm not knocking Shoalwater because that will probably be my next boat or the Haynie cat. I'm just looking for more thoughts because I would like to know the hard facts before I waste money on another boat that I'm not happy with.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I promise we won't run out of PIVO and I will not have my handheld GPS.:brew:


capt henry said:


> y'all not asking for much:bounce:


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

My son said for you to get to work-I hear Operations calling and he also said he will put Ronnie B. on ya. He also added he wants you to follow his RFL.


bucktroutduck said:


> Well I hate to break harts but, I played follow the leader with a illusion and a stigray. That was funny also very fun! Just do the math the Shoalwater cat is way wider!!!!!!! I am not saying the RFL is not a skinny boat but it can't even come close to have the all around performance that the 23 Shoalwater cat !!!!!!


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

capt henry said:


> i love my cat 23 the max speed was 54.5 with the rev 4 21 pitch, i am now using a prop from cross roads prop service, Jack foreman, and i can hit 51.4 but the overall performance and wear is much better than the rev 4,
> i can pop the boat up in the lagoonwith six of us on board,,with 14-16 inches of water
> 
> 
> ...


Would anyone mind mapping this out in Google Maps? I am just curious...sometimes I find myself staring at google maps at work longer then my employer would probably prefer...i am sure many of you can relate.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

WestBay said:


> Would anyone mind mapping this out in Google Maps? I am just curious...sometimes I find myself staring at google maps at work longer then my employer would probably prefer...i am sure many of you can relate.


Here ya go...not exact, but you get the idea...
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...80010403143982.00047c07bea82f1d43e4e&t=h&z=16


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

muddy water said:


> A friend of mine has a Shoalwater 23' and my thoughts are if you can't get the motor above the bottom of the boat then how shallow will it run? I can get my motor on my little john sport about a inch from being above the bottom of the boat and it will run at that height. On my friends boat the motor would hang down below the bottom of the boat a lot with the motor all the way up and tilted out. His boat does float really shallow but I don't see how it can run as shallow as a tunnel hull that is putting water higher for the motor to run with. Also his boat gets hot with it at that height and it needs a good low water pick up. It seems that it will run pretty shallow but when I look back there is always a mud trail behind us. I seldom notice a mud trail with my john sport when the motor is sitting in the tunnel. I'm not knocking Shoalwater because that will probably be my next boat or the Haynie cat. I'm just looking for more thoughts because I would like to know the hard facts before I waste money on another boat that I'm not happy with.


On my merc it has a low water picup and never gets hot some times I wonder how it don't when it is ******* mud lol! And my motor can get all the way above the bottom of the boat.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

[/FONT said:


> Here ya go...not exact, but you get the idea...
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...43e4e&t=h&z=16




Thanks...I was thinking that was the path. I have made the run north of your Fish Pond Icon into Big Pocket. We ran in the deeper water in that path then polled out the marsh (looking for reds) into Big Pocket...probably could run it but there is a lot of nice grass in there and quite frankly more enjoyable moving slowly without engine noise.


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

raz1056 said:


> My son said for you to get to work-I hear Operations calling and he also said he will put Ronnie B. on ya. He also added he wants you to follow his RFL.


Dont get me in the mess! I am on my thrid prop and the boat is not even a year old!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hope this helps


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

bucktroutduck said:


> Dont get me in the mess! I am on my thrid prop and the boat is not even a year old!


on my 4th


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

I am on my first prop shaft with 27 hrs on motor. I hope I can find my prop this weekend.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Prop?*



bucktroutduck said:


> Dont get me in the mess! I am on my thrid prop and the boat is not even a year old!


What have you found to be your best prop for overall performance? As well, why are you going through so many props? That much usage in shallow water?


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

RedAg said:


> What have you found to be your best prop for overall performance? As well, why are you going through so many props? That much usage in shallow water?


23 rav 4 and yes like the skinny! The bottom of my Shoalwater looks like my airboat.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

fishdoc1 said:


> I am on my first prop shaft with 27 hrs on motor. I hope I can find my prop this weekend.


Ran over one of your pot-lickin flow-trolls or what??


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

No prop or shaft it will still ran away from what you got. Potlicker


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

i am running a prop from jack foreman cross roads prop service and it is a much heavier built prop than the rev 4, and a great balance of hole shot and wot / rpms


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

lets go test the boats today!!!
*Primary Water Level: 0.1 ft above Mean Sea Level 
Wind Speed: 31.3 mph (gusting to 36.9 mph) 
Wind Direction: 355.0 degfromN (N) 
Water Temperature: 50.2 degF *


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

That's what I am talking about capt. Henry. The faster u go the better the ride!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

How would the 23' Cat do in the rough *** Galveston Bay systems? My buddy is looking at the 23, and fishes primarily in East Galveston, and Trinity Bays. He also fishes the LLM.

Any of you guys run the 23 in any tough chop?


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

took my 23 cat out today for a little joy ride,ran across some really, really shallow water (not on purpose) i will post some pics up tomm.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

ok here is one,didnt realize it was this shallow until it was too late,so went and drove boat for a while,but had to go back through same spot to get to boat ramp just had jack plate on 6.the hull of the boat never dragged bottow,i was pretty happy, just prop and skeg,i will never launch there with such a low tide again


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

*trading stock?*

You guys better buy stock in prop companies if you are going to be running skinny in the Shoalwater Cats. Trust me, you'll be spending your share supporting there business of replacing worn down blades. Prop builders love those boats!


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

if you read my post you would understand(maybe not) that i was not looking for skinny water just to run my boat in,it was the only way out and i had to come back in,what do you have against the shoalwater cat?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Can you post the pics? I want to see em! I like seeing what different boats are capable of and have heard the SW Cats are crazy shallow.


----------



## bucktroutduck (Apr 18, 2007)

*Guess u don't have a Shoalwater cat*



KMock said:


> You guys better buy stock in prop companies if you are going to be running skinny in the Shoalwater Cats. Trust me, you'll be spending your share supporting there business of replacing worn down blades. Prop builders love those boats!


Well I look at it like this if I can get their 
and fish and get back with no effert it is 
the reason I own one! I was in 9mile on 
tuesday and there was a xlr8 on it's side 
wonder if his prop is ok LMAO? I went 
rite by it, in and out! Would have helped 
but, no one was around?

If it can't take it it can't stay!


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

here are the pics we took


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Ah yes the PL boat ramp, you should have seen it last friday there was NO water right there...



Crodg22 said:


> here are the pics we took


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I recognize that bar also. LOL Me and the late Capt Mike Mosley slid a 17 SS across that bar one day ! LOL


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

its a little deeper now that my prop has made some ruts in the mud


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Crodg22 said:


> if you read my post you would understand(maybe not) that i was not looking for skinny water just to run my boat in,it was the only way out and i had to come back in,what do you have against the shoalwater cat?


Nothing against them dude, don't get your feelings hurt. I fish shallow, and couldn't keep a prop on one, but I'm sure it's the best fit for you or you wouldn't have bought it. Enjoy it.


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Crodg22 said:


> its a little deeper now that my prop has made some ruts in the mud


Crodg22,

How much prop do you have below the hull line when you have your engine jacked all the way up and trimmed out?

Never been on a Shoalcat before.......just curious.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Crodg22 said:


> here are the pics we took


Nice!


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

OK I am coming in on this thread at the back end....


That is the launch site for all the Port Lavaca Tourny's right?

And if so....what ever happened to the mayor a coupla years ago telling us at a captains meeting that there was money already ear-marked for improvements???????

The Amazing thing about Port Lavaca...you pretty much have to Run a Big boat to get anywhere......But almoast impossibe to get out of the Launch Site....I mean....unless you are on plane:rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

gregs1 said:


> Crodg22,
> 
> How much prop do you have below the hull line when you have your engine jacked all the way up and trimmed out?
> 
> Never been on a Shoalcat before.......just curious.


Here is my experience. I bought one last summer and previously ran a Shallowsport.

I went with the 175 Yama with TRP lower unit. With the motor jacked all the way up, there is going to be about 1-2" of prop plus the skeg below the bottom. I would say it will run in 6-7" but, you are probably going to be touching the bottom some, and kicking up some mud. In most conditions look for around 8-10" to run, and not take a chance of bumping your props on the bottom. (Or Shells!) 
The boat will float very shallow, probably a couple of inches less than the Shallowsport.

If anyone want to know performance numbers, the boat will run right at 50MPH @ 5800 RPM. Ride is good, and very dry.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

i would say mine is probly the same reguarding how low the motor sits below the bottom of the boat,i have a 300 yama and will run 58mph @ 5800 rpm this is with a rev 4 25 pitch probly going to try a 26 bravo 1 to see how i like it, and the ride is hard to beat.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Crodg22 said:


> i would say mine is probly the same reguarding how low the motor sits below the bottom of the boat,i have a 300 yama and will run 58mph @ 5800 rpm this is with a rev 4 25 pitch probly going to try a 26 bravo 1 to see how i like it, and the ride is hard to beat.


Shoot me a PM, I have some props you can try. Bravo is much better on my Stingray than rev4 in every aspect. All hulls act different though!


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

*Point Comfort*

Go across the bay and launch at the PC boat ramp. I usually put in in Lolita if I fish the Lavaca river, but if I don't feel like riding in the boat very long I put in in PC. I only use the lighthouse boat ramp if it's a tournament and I have to!



Crodg22 said:


> ok here is one,didnt realize it was this shallow until it was too late,so went and drove boat for a while,but had to go back through same spot to get to boat ramp just had jack plate on 6.the hull of the boat never dragged bottow,i was pretty happy, just prop and skeg,i will never launch there with such a low tide again


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

TexasSpecs said:


> Go across the bay and launch at the PC boat ramp. I usually put in in Lolita if I fish the Lavaca river, but if I don't feel like riding in the boat very long I put in in PC. I only use the lighthouse boat ramp if it's a tournament and I have to!


thanks for the info


----------



## Rudefish (May 23, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Here is my experience. I bought one last summer and previously ran a Shallowsport.
> 
> I went with the 175 Yama with TRP lower unit. With the motor jacked all the way up, there is going to be about 1-2" of prop plus the skeg below the bottom. I would say it will run in 6-7" but, you are probably going to be touching the bottom some, and kicking up some mud. In most conditions look for around 8-10" to run, and not take a chance of bumping your props on the bottom. (Or Shells!)
> The boat will float very shallow, probably a couple of inches less than the Shallowsport.
> ...


Are you running the 175HPDI with the trp on the 23 Shoalwater Cat at 50mph? That sounds like good performance and what I was interested in hearing.

Can you post some pics of your setup?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

This is where i normally lauch from but it can get pretty skinny in there especially on a day like you lauched in the pics, heck certains times there is no water at all



Crodg22 said:


> thanks for the info


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

yall need to stay away from this part of the bay systems... there are NO fish around so dont waste your time!


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

exactly!



TKoenig said:


> yall need to stay away from this part of the bay systems... there are NO fish around so dont waste your time!


----------



## dos torta (Dec 3, 2009)

TKoenig said:


> yall need to stay away from this part of the bay systems... there are NO fish around so dont waste your time!


If we all stay away you won't have anyone to follow around.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

HA! i love it... as if there is every anyone else to follow around, thats the best part. well that and being 10 minutes from my house... since they knocked the 616 boat ramp in Garcitas has no fishing pressure because you either have to know Mr. Barfield or have a key to the gate... 

My buddies and I have been fishing this area since we were around 15 when our parents would actually trust us to take the boat out alone. the funny thing is watching people who dont know the area very well... sandbars and oyster reefs during the redfish series was almost as much fun as fishing... 

Can you guess where my avatar picture was taken?


----------



## dos torta (Dec 3, 2009)

TKoenig said:


> HA! i love it... as if there is every anyone else to follow around, thats the best part. well that and being 10 minutes from my house... since they knocked the 616 boat ramp in Garcitas has no fishing pressure because you either have to know Mr. Barfield or have a key to the gate...
> 
> My buddies and I have been fishing this area since we were around 15 when our parents would actually trust us to take the boat out alone. the funny thing is watching people who dont know the area very well... sandbars and oyster reefs during the redfish series was almost as much fun as fishing...
> 
> Can you guess where my avatar picture was taken?


I'm pretty sure your potlick'in *** lives down the road from me. Also if I had to guess I would say that's prolly the keraan behind your boat. Also just put in a six mile. I have forgotten more about lavaca bay than most people will ever know.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

the question is how far down the road... your close... its the front beach between Garcitas and the Banals... lots of late fall reds caught tailing in the grass there...


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*shallow contest*

Ok while you guys are out there tearing up your $30,000 + dollor boats with this stupid contest I'm going fishing where there is water deep enough to actually have fish in it!!!!! LOL


----------

